# Lemon Sausage SurpRICE



## bai_lin83 (May 30, 2009)

Lemon Sausage SurpRICE







LemonRice and Sausage Served
 Today in the Kitchen, Evan cooked Lemon Sausage Surprice… (geddit – surp RICE – hehehe).  To make this:

2 cups of Rice
4 cups of water
3 Sausages
3 Lemons
Lime Juice
Ginger
Chilli
Chicken Stock
First I cooked the rice with a ratio of 2:1 cups of water to rice. I added 3 squeezed lemons to the mix (because I found them in the bottom of the fridge and couldn’t think of what I was going to do with them). 







LemonRice and Sausage Cooking




Next I grilled the Sausages until they were browned then put them into a sauspan with 1 litre of chicken stock and 1 table spoon of ginger and 1/2 a table spoon of chilli. 

After rice was cooked I poured the rice and remaining rice water into the sauspan with the snag mix. 







LemonRice and Sausage Ready to Serve




I let cook until a layer appeared on top of the boiling sausepan, then drained. 

Serve Hot and Enjoy



Problems: Don’t let the lemon seeds get into the mix.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 30, 2009)

bai lin83 said:
			
		

> Problems: Don’t let the lemon seeds get into the mix.





.....What kind of sausage did you use? This sounds interesting!!!


----------



## bai_lin83 (Jun 2, 2009)

You could use some kind of Venison sausage


----------



## sirflaxskiok (Sep 28, 2009)

Such a very amazing link!


----------

